# for your viewing pleasure.



## tgrove (Mar 5, 2009)

here are some of my v Bella from the past month or so. sorry if its too many.


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

she's a good looking pup.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Gorgeous dog! She looks like the Queen of the Castle! ;D


----------



## Chestersmum (Jun 21, 2010)

Great pics!


----------

